# Oil on Intake Hose



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

In the red square area I appear to be getting some oil on the intake hose. It's not wet so it's been there a while but it still bugs me. I'm assuming that is a PCV hookup? The sludge is actually a bit worse on the underside of the hose.

Also, what is that larger canister that is just downstream from the MAF, to the left of the red box.

Anyone else getting a leak like this? I'm thinking of pulling the whole intake host off to clean it up.


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

BDCCruze said:


> Anyone else getting a leak like this? I'm thinking of pulling the whole intake host off to clean it up.


I didn't see anything on mine.

I would clean it up and see if it happens again.


----------

